# Meet Chiba and Mar, and maybe tell me what kind of rats they are?



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

On the left is Mar, and on the right is Chiba. Mar is a female and Chiba a male, but don't worry, Mar lives with me and 2 cagemates and Chiba lives with my boyfriend and 2 cagemates.

This is a picture of them when we first got them back in March/April.
We think they are brother and sister. 
My guess is that they have some Himalayan or Siamese in them. Which one, I'm not sure. They were bought from the feeder section which explains why they look so "mutt-like"

The both have dark noses and dark butts AND they both have a hood with a spine pattern. Mar's spine pattern is more like a big blob and takesup most of her back and Chiba's is like a dashed line.


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah....no replies and 51 views? That's sad...

Agreeing with the other person that said this..this forum is not very interactive.


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

I was gonna say they were Siamese, but I couldn't even tell you what mine are. But yeah, Siamese or Himalayan hits the nail I think. Sorry nobody replied to you. Sometimes that happens.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Siamese can come marked just like any other color so it looks like you have one hooded siamese and possibly one berkshire siamese (I can't really make out her markings from the picture). They are not himalayn; a himi would start out as a white baby and develop points. Siamese start out colored and the color fades to their points.

I'm not sure if by 'muttlike' you meant 'not conforming to show standard' or if you meant they were a mix of different types of rats. All pet rats, feeder rats and lab rats are the same species: rattus norvegicus. Rats don't have separate breeds like dogs do. The different colors and coat types are called varieties. If you meant 'muttlike' by the first definition I mentioned, you are correct they are not to show standard. None of the color point varieties (himalayan, siamese and burmese) should ever be marked. Reputable breeders of those colors work with selfs or work to breed any markings out of the line.


----------



## twistedrattery (Nov 7, 2011)

here is a web site that might help you 
http://www.afrma.org/stdsrat.htm


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha I love how you finally get responses after you point out that no one's responding. I've been trying to find some kind of forum or chat room where people actually give timely feedback but this is the best I've found so far. You just have to force lurkers to speak...I just tried to assume that most of the views were from guests that haven't signed up and are just curious about rats. 

I wish there were some kind of rat chat room where you could post pictures. I think your rats are just adorable by the way, whatever variety they may be. I'm not even positive what kind my rat Peanut is. Dalmatian maybe? It's really hard to tell by your picture but I'd say yours are probably unstandardized.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

That's interesting, I didn't know Siamese could be marked like other rats (hooded, etcetera). They are gorgeous boys.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

irradella said:


> Haha I love how you finally get responses after you point out that no one's responding. I've been trying to find some kind of forum or chat room where people actually give timely feedback but this is the best I've found so far. You just have to force lurkers to speak...I just tried to assume that most of the views were from guests that haven't signed up and are just curious about rats.
> 
> I wish there were some kind of rat chat room where you could post pictures. I think your rats are just adorable by the way, whatever variety they may be. I'm not even positive what kind my rat Peanut is. Dalmatian maybe? It's really hard to tell by your picture but I'd say yours are probably unstandardized.


sorry to hijack your topic OP, but this is a little irritating. Most people work during the day and aren't looking at pet forums 24/7. If you look at previous posts on this forum you will find that ALL of them have a much higher percentage of views than replies. That doesn't mean people are ignoring your posts, it means they just don't have anything they feel they want to contribute at the time.


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to irritate you. I just figure more than 1 out of 50 views can contribute some kind of comment. I also surprising have a life and don't stay on pet forums 24/7. I work 2 jobs and am completing 2 degrees. I didn't mean to suggests that posts were going ignored, but commenting on the fact that it seemed like people were generally not very interactive on this forum.


----------

